# Cryptocurrency buying online Which company.



## Gunnerbar (29 Jun 2017)

Hi,

A, thinking of dabbling in Ethereum for a modest stake (i'm prepared to lose it) but just want to know where to open an account to trade in these. 

A few have been mentioned to me like Coinbase, Plus 500 and Etoro. But which ones are the best value and easiest to use.

Thanks


----------



## patrickjd (13 Oct 2017)

I used Irish company bitcove.ie twice recently to buy BTC. Then I changed the BTC for Eth using bitstamp.net.


----------



## BalloonMan (28 Oct 2017)

I've used Coinbase and kraken without issues. I use Cubits for Bitcoin and the other 2 for altcoins. I keep them on a nano ledger wallet.


----------



## Pensch (28 Oct 2017)

I tried *CoinBase *as an on-ramp and it was easy and painless. I have also used some ATMs, I think CoinBase had lower fees.


----------



## landlord (28 Oct 2017)

Gunnerbar said:


> Hi,
> 
> A, thinking of dabbling in Ethereum for a modest stake (i'm prepared to lose it) but just want to know where to open an account to trade in these.
> 
> ...




See this current post

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/bitcoin-wallets-and-exchanges.205649/


----------



## charliehorse (14 Nov 2017)

Used Kraken to deposit €. Bit of a rigmarole getting up the tiers but no problem. Store in a Ledger Nano S.


----------



## Dardania (24 Nov 2017)

There’s a Swedish company offering ETPs for bitcoin and etherum called XBT provider - pretty handy and works in your standard stock broking account. Reassuring to not have to deal with unregulated entities


----------

